# Job Vacancy - Trainee Aquarium Keeper, London Zoo (closes 19th March)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

£17,805 p.a. 

A Trainee Keeper is required to carry out day to day duties within the Aquarium of ZSL London Zoo, located in Regent’s Park. Applicants must be familiar with accepted husbandry practices and standards, have practical aquarium experience, and have an interest in breeding programmes and conservation. 

Good communication skills and experience of dealing with the public is essential, together with the ability to work effectively within a team. Hours are 37.5 per week, worked within a roster which includes regular weekends. 

Further information can be found on our website www.zsl.org/jobs 

Please send your CV and covering letter to the Human Resources Department, Regent’s Park, London NW1 4RY or email [email protected] 

Closing date for applications: Friday 19 March 2010 

Interviews will take place on Thursday 25 March 2010


----------

